# Intellicast Radar



## Greg (Jan 11, 2008)

Looks like it's taking elevation into account now:







Nice improvement! Too bad I still see to much green currently.


----------



## billski (Jan 11, 2008)

are you inferring that or is there a statement somewhere?  Do they just derive their radar image from NWS?  I'd like to know for certain before I hang my hat on it.

http://www.intellicast.com/About/Releases.aspx  nothing mentioned


----------



## ALLSKIING (Jan 16, 2008)

I think they have the best radar by far..


----------



## billski (Jan 16, 2008)

If I am concerned about snow-rain transitions, especially when I have to travel up from the south, these are my favs:
http://radar.wunderground.com/data/640x480/2xradara5_anim.gif

while WC may stink in general, they still do have some good basic data
http://www.weather.com/weather/map/interactive/02420?from=radarpage_flash_map

and Environment Canada is pretty good too
http://www.madriverglen.com/weather_data/canada.jpg


----------



## bobbutts (Jan 25, 2008)

Intellicast has a higher resolution radar for NE too:
http://www.intellicast.com/Storm/Severe/OneKM.aspx?location=USMA0046&animate=true&enlarge=true


----------



## danny p (Feb 1, 2008)

greg/mods, is there anyway we could make the intellicast radar thread a sticky, so when anyone wants to look at a live radar (that's good) we can just go to the weather forum?  Right now its still easily accessible but after a few more "official storm discussions" it will be lost in to the pages of the forum.  anyone else use it?  i've been watching it here all day.


----------



## KingM (Feb 1, 2008)

danny p said:


> greg/mods, is there anyway we could make the intellicast radar thread a sticky, so when anyone wants to look at a live radar (that's good) we can just go to the weather forum?  Right now its still easily accessible but after a few more "official storm discussions" it will be lost in to the pages of the forum.  anyone else use it?  i've been watching it here all day.



That's a very good idea.


----------



## Greg (Feb 1, 2008)

danny p said:


> greg/mods, is there anyway we could make the intellicast radar thread a sticky, so when anyone wants to look at a live radar (that's good) we can just go to the weather forum?  Right now its still easily accessible but after a few more "official storm discussions" it will be lost in to the pages of the forum.  anyone else use it?  i've been watching it here all day.





KingM said:


> That's a very good idea.



Well, in all honesty, embedding the radar image like I did is sorta bad 'netiquette so I don't want to sticky this thread. Your best bet is to just bookmark this page:

http://intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?location=USCT0094&animate=true


----------



## danny p (Feb 5, 2008)

point taken about the 'netiquette.  just nice to be able to stay on this site and get the weather.  making a bookmark now.


----------



## danny p (Feb 12, 2008)

bump. :lol:  there's a storm brewin'.


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2008)

Looks like the atmosphere is having a really tough time getting moistened up...


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> Looks like the atmosphere is having a really tough time getting moistened up...



Is that a technical term?  Sounds like something from a bad porno...


----------



## Greg (Feb 12, 2008)

bvibert said:


> Is that a technical term?  Sounds like something from a bad porno...



You need to ski, buddy.


----------



## bvibert (Feb 12, 2008)

Greg said:


> You need to ski, buddy.



Uh... Duh...


----------



## twinplanx (Feb 22, 2008)

Can only watch for so long...Who is really getting the goods from this one?


----------



## billski (Feb 22, 2008)

FWIW, in Lexington, light to very light snow since 7am, there is a little less than a half-inch of light fluff on the ground.  Enough to freak out the locals....


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 26, 2008)

Bump... Cause this is going to get GOOD! :-D


----------



## danny p (Feb 26, 2008)

from_the_NEK said:


> Bump... Cause this is going to get GOOD! :-D



good call, was getting ready to bump this thread myself! :-D


----------



## drjeff (Feb 26, 2008)

Snow visible on the Mount Snow web cam as of around 10:30!  "Only" another 6-14" to go!


----------



## from_the_NEK (Feb 29, 2008)

from_the_NEK said:


> Bump... Cause the Blue is already expanding into Western NY :grin:


and it is hopefully gonna get good AGAIN!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 29, 2008)

here comes the big blue blob!!    :grin::grin::grin:

http://images.intellicast.com/WeatherImg/RadarLoop/hfd_None_anim.gif


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 14, 2008)

I just gota do it...:bump:


It sure seems to be taking elevation into account as of right now


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 25, 2008)

Did I mention how much I love this :beer:


----------



## LonghornSkier (Dec 11, 2008)

the mix is movin further south than I thought it was gunna


----------



## drjeff (Dec 11, 2008)

LonghornSkier said:


> the mix is movin further south than I thought it was gunna



Based on what I've been seeing all day so far, I'm guessing that my ride tommorrow PM to Mount Snow may have 3 distinct segments.  The 1st 35 miles from my house in CT upto the I-84/Mass Pike interchange where it looks like it's mainly going to be all UNFROZEN liquid.  The middle 70 or so miles on the Mass Pike/I-91 where it looks like it could be a freezing rain disaster zone and then the last 35 or so miles to Mount Snow where it looks like it will be sleet/snow fest - gotta remember to pack extra snacks for the kids tommorrow as it looks like it might be a LONG ride


----------



## hardline (Dec 12, 2008)

this thread is bookmarked in my phone from last year.


----------



## billski (Dec 12, 2008)

drjeff said:


> Based on what I've been seeing all day so far, I'm guessing that my ride tommorrow PM to Mount Snow may have 3 distinct segments.  The 1st 35 miles from my house in CT upto the I-84/Mass Pike interchange where it looks like it's mainly going to be all UNFROZEN liquid.  The middle 70 or so miles on the Mass Pike/I-91 where it looks like it could be a freezing rain disaster zone and then the last 35 or so miles to Mount Snow where it looks like it will be sleet/snow fest - gotta remember to pack extra snacks for the kids tommorrow as it looks like it might be a LONG ride


You are the eternal optimist, I hope for your sake you are correct.  It's looking to me like you may only see white at the upper elevations, with a very wet base.  Not certain I would make the effort.  The pounding rain against the windows kept waking me all night.


----------



## drjeff (Dec 12, 2008)

billski said:


> You are the eternal optimist, I hope for your sake you are correct.  It's looking to me like you may only see white at the upper elevations, with a very wet base.  Not certain I would make the effort.  The pounding rain against the windows kept waking me all night.



Yup, I try and see the glass as 1/2 full.  I'm going up to Mount Snow anyway for the weekend.  How long I spend on the hill each day will be a TBD thing after a first hadn damage assessment


----------



## JD (Dec 16, 2008)

dump, i mean bump


----------



## ctenidae (Dec 18, 2008)

Looks like snow's going to get to western CT a little earlier than tomorrow.


----------



## Greg (Dec 18, 2008)

ctenidae said:


> Looks like snow's going to get to western CT a little earlier than tomorrow.



There is going to be a lot of virga at the outset of this storm. Sounds like it's supposed to really get started late morning.


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 18, 2008)

hardline said:


> this thread is bookmarked in my phone from last year.



How does it work on your phone?  I tried viewing alpine zone on my phone but it wasn't pretty.  I could see why one would bookmark this thread:beer:


----------



## billski (Dec 19, 2008)

twinplanx said:


> How does it work on your phone?  I tried viewing alpine zone on my phone but it wasn't pretty.  I could see why one would bookmark this thread:beer:



works pretty good on my itouch/iPhone
As I understand it has a full blown SAfari browser


----------



## KingM (Dec 19, 2008)

The heaviest bands look like they're still a couple of hours from hitting Vermont. If that's the case, we should do very well, even this far north.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Dec 19, 2008)

KingM said:


> The heaviest bands look like they're still a couple of hours from hitting Vermont. If that's the case, we should do very well, even this far north.



It looks like this is a storm where Sugarbush will receive more snowfall than Stowe since it's 30 miles South..and closer to the heaviest bands which are supposed to be along I-90..


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 19, 2008)

billski said:


> works pretty good on my itouch/iPhone
> As I understand it has a full blown SAfari browser



Some sites have a mobile  specific website. WeatherUnderground works really well on my phone(LGshine) but the radar on that site leaves something to be desired.  As you may be able to see I'd like to be able to view this page on my phone.  Thanx for any help...


----------



## Euler (Jan 6, 2009)

bump for a new storm


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2009)

Euler said:


> bump for a new storm



too much green at 4:47 tues.


----------



## billski (Jan 6, 2009)

Am I delusional or did a huge blob of blue suddenly appear in NYS and NE in the last frame?  Or both?


----------



## KingM (Jan 6, 2009)

It looks like it is still unorganized at this point.


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 6, 2009)

billski said:


> Am I delusional or did a huge blob of blue suddenly appear in NYS and NE in the last frame?  Or both?



the update was broken.. watch the clock in the upper left corner.. it wasn't updating most of the day.


----------



## KingM (Jan 8, 2009)

Crazy to see that band of lake effect snow so far to the east that it's hitting Vermont.


----------



## Euler (Jan 10, 2009)

bump


----------



## Greg (Jan 10, 2009)

Pan and zoom is really cool:

http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Map.aspx?location=USCT0094


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 10, 2009)

Greg said:


> Pan and zoom is really cool:
> 
> http://www.intellicast.com/Local/Map.aspx?location=USCT0094



Yeah it IS!:flag:


----------



## KingM (Jan 27, 2009)

Seventeen days since this thread was last bumped. 'Bout time.


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2009)

KingM said:


> Seventeen days since this thread was last bumped. 'Bout time.



speaking of bumps, where's GSS been?


----------



## gmcunni (Jan 27, 2009)

billski said:


> speaking of bumps, where's GSS been?



he is in Jackson Hole


----------



## billski (Jan 27, 2009)

BRING
IT
ON!


----------



## Johnskiismore (Jan 27, 2009)

Oh yeah, sweet times!!


----------



## billski (Jan 28, 2009)

Looks like CT lost the love.......


----------



## billski (Feb 11, 2009)

*THAT is the UGLIEST PICTURE I have ever seen so close to Valentine's day.*

THAT is the UGLIEST PICTURE I have ever seen so close to Valentine's day.uke:uke:uke:



Greg said:


> Looks like it's taking elevation into account now:


----------



## jaywbigred (Feb 12, 2009)

very sad. Amazing how far North the green goes. Oh well, at least there is some snow on the backside.


----------



## GrilledSteezeSandwich (Feb 12, 2009)

jaywbigred said:


> very sad. Amazing how far North the green goes. Oh well, at least there is some snow on the backside.



10 steps back and 1 step forward..


----------



## billski (Feb 12, 2009)

nice to see some blue in NY.  keep it comin'!


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 12, 2009)

Greg said:


> Looks like it's taking elevation into account now:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I see blue!!!


----------



## ERJ-145CA (Feb 12, 2009)

I see a tiny spot of pink over the mountains of NJ, it's better than green.


----------



## LonghornSkier (Feb 19, 2009)

Looks like a big band is bout' to move into Vermont


----------



## ctenidae (Mar 2, 2009)

Bump, because I'm tired of looking for it, and can't believe it didn't get bumped for today's woollybooger storm.


----------



## polski (Apr 4, 2009)

MRG reports 3-4" today (reopening for tomorrow for a day) and this radar indicates it's still snowing there at this writing


----------



## billski (Apr 7, 2009)

bump.  snowman is back...


----------



## jaywbigred (Apr 7, 2009)

I'm liking what I'm seeing here.


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 3, 2009)

FYI, looks like the link to the intellicast new england map has changed slightly.

"http://images.intellicast.com/*WxImages*/RadarLoop/hfd_None_anim.gif"


----------



## billski (Sep 4, 2009)

I'm thick.  What changed?


----------



## gmcunni (Sep 8, 2009)

billski said:


> I'm thick.  What changed?




the folder part of the url changed.. can't recall the old one but the RED is different:

"http://images.intellicast.com/WxImages/RadarLoop/hfd_None_anim.gif"


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 14, 2009)

bump: "nobody puts baby in a corner" this thread is to important to be buried


----------



## severine (Nov 14, 2009)

Such a sad thing to look at right now with all that green and yellow.


----------



## gmcunni (Nov 14, 2009)

severine said:


> Such a sad thing to look at right now with all that green and yellow.



there should be a rule that this thread only gets bumped when there is blue in the picture.


----------



## riverc0il (Nov 14, 2009)

Ah, cool, I just updated my bookmarks. I just noticed that my bookmark for this image was displaying no precip.... because it was a loop from August.


----------



## gmcunni (Dec 5, 2009)

bump for blue!!


----------



## severine (Dec 5, 2009)

Not sticking to the road yet, but it's an improvement over the weather lately.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 5, 2009)

danny p said:


> greg/mods, is there anyway we could make the intellicast radar thread a sticky, so when anyone wants to look at a live radar (that's good) we can just go to the weather forum?  Right now its still easily accessible but after a few more "official storm discussions" it will be lost in to the pages of the forum.  anyone else use it?  i've been watching it here all day.



great idea


----------



## billski (Dec 5, 2009)

severine said:


> Such a sad thing to look at right now with all that green and yellow.


Presto-chango a-la peanut butter sandwich!

blue... is where I want to be....


----------



## severine (Dec 5, 2009)

One of the news channels seems to think the road right in front of Panera is a great place to report from. Been there for the last hour or two. Doing a report right now.

Snow sticking to the road. People are in here complaining about driving and maybe not being able to get home. Come on! You live in New England! This is NOTHING. There's maybe an inch or two on the ground! :roll:


----------



## billski (Dec 5, 2009)

severine said:


> One of the news channels seems to think the road right in front of Panera is a great place to report from. Been there for the last hour or two. Doing a report right now.
> 
> Snow sticking to the road. People are in here complaining about driving and maybe not being able to get home. Come on! You live in New England! This is NOTHING. There's maybe an inch or two on the ground! :roll:



I hope they're right.  I hope they can't get home, I hope they run out of milk sandwiches and die.  Please, move to Florida where life is more boring.  I really need more room on the highways and less competition for sand and salt, and please leave, I really need the highways a bit more clear on my way to/from the resorts.


----------



## twinplanx (Dec 6, 2009)

ZYDECORICH said:


> great idea



I think Intellicast is a pay-site and making it it Sticky would be frowned upon.


----------



## ZYDECORICH (Dec 6, 2009)

twinplanx said:


> I think Intellicast is a pay-site and making it it Sticky would be frowned upon.



yeah i get i now


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 2, 2010)

I see blue on the map but no white outside my windows . . . .


----------



## Greg (Feb 2, 2010)

Virga


----------



## billski (Feb 2, 2010)

That's just Ullr testing out his snow guns in the upper atmosphere.


----------



## drjeff (Feb 2, 2010)

gmcunni said:


> I see blue on the map but no white outside my windows . . . .





Greg said:


> Virga



Bingo!  This air mass overhead is practically desert like with it's minimal humidity levels now!  Going to take lots, and lots, and lots of hours of BLUE overhead to saturate the air enough all the way down to ground level to get the flakes to land  

On the good side of things snow-wise though, the DOT trucks that put down the pre-storm brine mixture on the roads just went by my office


----------



## gmcunni (Feb 2, 2010)

Greg said:


> Virga



LOL - i thought you were calling me a name i didn't understand....





> In meteorology, virga is an observable streak or shaft of precipitation that falls from a cloud but evaporates before reaching the ground.


----------



## 4aprice (Feb 2, 2010)

drjeff said:


> On the good side of things snow-wise though, the DOT trucks that put down the pre-storm brine mixture on the roads just went by my office



Just noticed they had done the same thing here in NW Jersey.  Blue's been over us for a while but no flakes as of yet.

Alex

Lake Hopatcong, NJ


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 5, 2010)

That's a big storm.  Too bad it's gonna miss most of you


----------



## drjeff (Feb 5, 2010)

RootDKJ said:


> That's a big storm.  Too bad it's gonna miss most of you



Hey Root,  may you encounter a skunky Blackbeary Wheat in the near future for that remark!  :lol:


----------



## RootDKJ (Feb 5, 2010)

drjeff said:


> Hey Root,  may you encounter a skunky Blackbeary Wheat in the near future for that remark!  :lol:


Hahahaha....you guys up north always get the goods.  It's about time we got our share. :-D


----------



## Puck it (Feb 10, 2010)

Snowing at work, Gloucester, MA


----------



## gmcunni (Apr 27, 2010)

bump for the blue!!


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 12, 2012)

Bump cause I've always liked this page


----------



## Warp Daddy (Jan 12, 2012)

Right now i  hate  it--we're getting a very bad ice storm a half inch so far, everything shut down and we bagged a trip to Tremblant for the next 3 days


----------



## twinplanx (Jan 12, 2012)

Sorry to hear that Warp. I should say that I like seeing the blue move into our region. Not a big fan of the green and the pink is just dangerous...


----------



## hammer (Jan 12, 2012)

Warp Daddy said:


> Right now i  hate  it--we're getting a very bad ice storm a half inch so far, everything shut down and we bagged a trip to Tremblant for the next 3 days


Sorry to hear, hope you don't have power problems...

Snow to rain at home, pouring rain at work.  Don't care as long as the ski areas stay white.


----------



## St. Bear (Jan 12, 2012)

hammer said:


> Snow to rain at home, all rain at work.  Don't care as long as the ski areas stay white.



Yup.  That's why I'm not freaking out that it's mid 40s and rain.


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 1, 2012)

gmcunni said:


> bump for the blue!!



+1


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 8, 2012)

twinplanx said:


> +1


Hello ...Bluemen ;-)


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 19, 2013)

Bumpis


----------



## twinplanx (Nov 27, 2013)

Looking good, hoping for some wrap around action ;-) 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------



## twinplanx (Mar 12, 2014)

gmcunni said:


> bump for the blue!!



Here's my favorite radar site/thread  ;-) 

Sent from my SCH-S735C using Tapatalk


----------

